# Mass delete posts?



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

There there a way I can delete all my posts at once? Going into every post to delete is very time consuming. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry, there's no way to do it right now.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a way to delete older posts? Am in the process of deleting all my posts, hitting myself for being so freaking prolific! But my list of posts only goes back a month... How do I locate older posts.

And just to be sure... There still is no way to delete mass posts?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

No way to do it, sorry.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm sure this is a dumb question but how do you delete post by post?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/30565-how-delete-posts.html


----------

